#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Практика Золотого Дзамбалы

## Konchog Sherab

Друзья, кто-нибудь знает, как правильно делать эту практику? Я был на посвящении традиции Дрикунг Кагью. Может, в интернете где-то есть ссылки...Я не нашел.
Спасибо.

----------


## Legba

Если нет садханы - кто же Вам поможет....
Упрощенно народный вариант:
Обзаведитесь статуей Дзамбалы. Самые распространенные - как раз Золотой.
Поставьте на алтарь блюдце, в него - статуэтку.
Утром лейте статуе на макушку воду из бумпы, начитывая мантру.
Вечером воду из блюдечка выливайте.
И будет Вам шшастье и баблос.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Метод передан Гьюдмедовскими монахами по знакомству, специально для тупых мирян вроде меня.

----------


## куру хунг

Однажды У ННР на ретрите попросили лунг на мантру Дзамбалы.
Ответ был следующий примерно: " Нет, не дам , а то у вас появиться слишком много денег, и это станет серьёзным препятствием к практике.(Шютка)

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (01.03.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Однажды У ННР на ретрите попросили лунг на мантру Дзамбалы.
> Ответ был следующий примерно: " Нет, не дам , а то у вас появиться слишком много денег, и это станет серьёзным препятствием к практике.(Шютка)


Слишком много вас приедет на Маргариту! (шютка-2)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Неее. Как раз, наоброт. Вместо Маргариты ломанут на Багамы, Канары и Бали... ;-) (Шютка №3).

----------


## Руслан

Дзамбала, между прочим, это бодхисаттва и на мой взгляд не стоит столь принебрежительно отзываться об этой практике.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (01.03.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И обычные, мирские достижения тоже проистекают от накопления заслуг. Если ты не накопил заслуг, все твои старания не принесут никакой пользы. Взять, например, наши насущные потребности, вроде еды и всего того, чем мы пользуемся для своих нужд. Одни, благодаря запасу накопленных в прошлом заслуг, имеют все это, не прилагая ни малейших усилий. Другие же всю жизнь занимаются торговлей, землепашеством и другими делами, любыми средствами стараясь накопить добро, но, не получив доходов даже с кунжутное зернышко, в конце концов умирают от голода. Такое каждый видит своими глазами.
> То же самое бывает, когда молятся божествам богатства, дхарма-палам и т. п., надеясь обрести сиддхи: если в прошлом человек не заработал заслуг, никакие божества не смогут его одарить.
> Некогда жил отшельник, который страдал от недостатка пищи. Этот отшельник молился [божеству] по имени Ваджрасадху   [надеясь на его помощь]. Он делал это так усердно, что наконец ему стал являться сам Ваджрасадху и с ним можно было разговаривать, как с обычным человеком, однако никаких сиддхи отшельник так и не получил. Ваджрасадху сказал:
> —	Я не могу тебе помочь, потому что в прошлом ты не заработал ни капли заслуг.
> Однажды отшельник вышел просить подаяние вместе с другими нищими и получил чашку похлебки. Когда он вернулся домой, ему явился Ваджрасадху и спросил:
> —	Ты заметил, что я нынче дал тебе кое-какие сиддхи?
> —	Чашку похлебки подали не только мне, а всем нищим. Откуда же мне знать, что это ты послал мне сиддхи?
> —	Разве, когда разливали похлебку, в твою чашку не попал большой кусок жира? Это и есть сиддхи, которые я тебе послал.
> Так что, если нет прошлых заслуг, заработанных щедростью, то никакие молитвы божествам богатства не помогут избавиться от бедности.
> ...


СЛОВА МОЕГО ВСЕБЛАГОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ
КУНСАНГ ЛАМЭ ШАЛУНГ
(kun bzang bla ma'i zhal lung)
KUN-ZANG LA-MAY ZHAL-LUNG
THE ORAL INSTRUCTION OF KUN-ZANG LA-MA
On The Preliminary Practices
Of DZOG-CH'EN LONG-CH'EN NYING-TIG
As transcribed by Pal-trul O-gyen Jig-me Ch'o-kyi Wang-po Rin-po-ch'e
Translated from the Tibetan and edited by Sonam T. Kazi
Diamond-Lotus Publishing. 1989
ПАТРУЛ РИНПОЧЕ
СЛОВА МОЕГО ВСЕБЛАГОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ
Устные наставления по предварительным
практикам учения к лонгчен нингтиг
Перевод с тибетского и редакция: Сонам Т. Кази
Санкт-Петербург. Уддияна. 2004

----------

Lion Miller (27.12.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (01.03.2010)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> — Даже если станешь выполнять практику божеств богатства, вряд ли ты разбогатеешь, если в прошлом не накопил заслуг благодаря щедрости.


Трижды верно!

Практика подношения мандалы также очень хороша для накопления заслуг.

----------


## куру хунг

> Трижды верно!
> 
> Практика подношения мандалы также очень хороша для накопления заслуг.


 Увы этот момент по моим наблюдениям часто практикующих сбивает с толку.
В результате чего практика подношения начинает делаться с целью обрести 
материальное благополучие в этой жизни. Хотя на самом деле речь идёт только получении благоприятных условий для практики Дхармы и не более.

----------


## PampKin Head

А как же мотивация низшей личности? Прописана во всех Лам Римах (Гампопа, Дже Дзонкапа...)

Кто не хочет помочь даже себе (в первую очередь), врятли искренне хочет и может помочь другим.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Хотя на самом деле речь идёт только получении благоприятных условий для практики Дхармы и не более.


Именно. А Вы о чем подумали?

----------


## куру хунг

> Кто не хочет помочь даже себе (в первую очередь), врятли искренне хочет и может помочь другим.


 Ну а вот это , фивти-фивти. Может быть и так и эдак.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну а вот это , фивти-фивти. Может быть и так и эдак.



>>
Посему в нашу эпоху упадка обычные ученики должны пребывать в уединении и приучать ум к добросердечию и состраданию — бодхичитте. Нынче не время явно помогать другим, а время следить за собственными страстями. Пока великое древо исцеления — всего лишь хрупкий росток, не время его обрывать, а время оберегать.
...
Пока не покончишь с эгоистическими желаниями, нужно не лицемерно рваться помогать другим, а повторять молитвы, твердить мантры, читать книги, содержащие учения Будды, и молиться, чтобы белые божества и демоны, благожелательно настроенные к Дхарме, слушая все это, смогли освободиться от неведения. В завершение подношений чутор и лучжин   произноси молитву:
...

----------


## куру хунг

Думаю бодиччита намерения не единомоментно превращаеться в боддичиту применения. На определённом этапе они должны сочетаться. Иначе может выработься весьма проблемная установка на то что  боддичита применения, как-то сама собой возникнет без твоего реального действия, и просидеть так три неизмеримые кальпы в ожидании.

----------


## Asanga

> А как же мотивация низшей личности? Прописана во всех Лам Римах (Гампопа, Дже Дзонкапа...)
> 
> Кто не хочет помочь даже себе (в первую очередь), врятли искренне хочет и может помочь другим.


А что есть помочь себе? Знаю по крайней мере одного человека, который не заботясь о такой низшей мотивации тем не менее помогает другому.



> Пока не покончишь с *эгоистическими желаниями...*


Бодхичитта по этим авторам является уделом высшей личности. Пример использован в противоположную сторону.

----------


## Asanga

Нужно покончить с эгоистическими желаниями. Ради этого все и остальные усилия.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что есть помочь себе? Знаю по крайней мере одного человека, который не заботясь о такой низшей мотивации тем не менее помогает другому.


http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm



> Убиение живого существа в качестве жертвоприношения Драгоценнейшим, или порка и оскорбление кого-либо "ему же на пользу" — вот примеры действий, "белых" в намерении, но "черных" в исполнении. Построение храма из желания славы или учеба из желания обойти кого-либо по уровню образованности — вот примеры действий, "черных" в намерении, но "белых" в исполнении. Вместе с претензией выглядеть настоящим монахом, но из желания избежать материальных затруднений обычной мирской жизни, все вышеназванное — пагубные деяния, которые надо отвергнуть так же решительно, как если бы тебе попалась отрава. Если это так, то что же мы должны сказать о действиях, абсолютно пагубных?!


Мотивация низшей личности вполне конкретна и благостна. Врятли возможны отречение и относительная Бодхичитта без данного основания. Ведь вы тоже являетесь живым существом, нуждающимся в сострадании.




> Бодхичитта по этим авторам является уделом высшей личности. Пример использован в противоположную сторону.


Бодхичитта по этим авторам является *именно* уделом высшей личности. Уделом остальных является отречение и актуальная способность помочь хотя бы себе с помощью Дхармы Будд. Ведь она благостна в начале, середине и конце Пути.  :Wink: 

Кто-то вокруг претендует на бытие Арья-Бодхисаттвой? Люди помогают другим. И это хорошо. Но другим помогают и не буддисты тоже. Вопрос мотиваций, Праджни и чистоты видения.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Решил обойти споры про бодхичитту.

2Тодор Живков:




> Упрощенно народный вариант:
> Обзаведитесь статуей Дзамбалы. Самые распространенные - как раз Золотой.
> Поставьте на алтарь блюдце, в него - статуэтку.
> Утром лейте статуе на макушку воду из бумпы, начитывая мантру.
> Вечером воду из блюдечка выливайте.


Занятно, но это действительно простой, спокойный такой метод этой практики. При значительном углублении в нее (что тоже возможно), можно обнаружить себя в весьма разнообразных обстоятельствах, которые есть смысл пережить, чтобы понаблюдать себя... Есть метод подношения воды сразу многим Дзамбалам - белому, красному и черному, но суть его такова же.

----------


## Konchog Sherab

> Однажды У ННР на ретрите попросили лунг на мантру Дзамбалы.
> Ответ был следующий примерно: " Нет, не дам , а то у вас появиться слишком много денег, и это станет серьёзным препятствием к практике.(Шютка)


Думаю, вот это немного развеет Шютки насчет денег:
http://www.cosmoenergy.ru/canel3.html

----------


## Konchog Sherab

> Если нет садханы - кто же Вам поможет....
> Упрощенно народный вариант:
> Обзаведитесь статуей Дзамбалы. Самые распространенные - как раз Золотой.
> Поставьте на алтарь блюдце, в него - статуэтку.
> Утром лейте статуе на макушку воду из бумпы, начитывая мантру.
> Вечером воду из блюдечка выливайте.
> И будет Вам шшастье и баблос.  
> Метод передан Гьюдмедовскими монахами по знакомству, специально для тупых мирян вроде меня.


Спасибо за совет, но это было посвящение Дрикунг Кагью, а предлагаемый Вами метод - это немного из другой области.
Садхана у меня есть, но нет объяснений визуализации.
Именно это хотелось бы узнать

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Практика Дзамбхалы... работает только в том случае если у вас есть карма иметь эти самые "бабки". То есть надо иметь кое какие заслуги... нет заслуг, нет бабок.
Вообще, если у вас есть заслуги то больших проблем не будет по части денег.
Практика же Дзамбхалы действует так, как если бы вам было нужно срочно снять с вашего счёта энную сумму зеленых бумажек. Ситуация такова - если нет счёта в банке с зеленными, то как бы вы не просили служащего в банке дать вам денег, вам их не дадут.

А теперь собственно о самой практике.
Блюдце должно быть обязательно медным.
Необходимо обязательно иметь некоторое колличество начитывания мантры идама (в ретрите), часто Ченрейзика. А то как ни призывай, не услышыт... по причине слабого голоса (не идамового).
Воду надо разбрызгивать на очень чистое место. Лучше на свою грядку, чистую клумбу.

Есть мнение что практика Дзамбхалы Нагпо (Черного Дзамбхлы) работает, даже если у вас нет особых заслуг... . Я точно не знаю так ли это или нет, но всегда очень сильно верил именно в него (как в своего близкого друга)... просто нравится мне и всё тут.
Кстати, в его практиках не надо поливать статуэтку (упс, статуэтки Дзамбхалы исчезли из продажи).
Нужно сразу поливать какую нибудь чистую землю свежей, прохладной, кристальной водой.
Я сделал так: взял красивый фарфоровый горшок, насыпал туда плодородной земли, посадил в неё денежное дерево (есть такое, даже на танках рисуют - как подношение) и поливаю себе на радость читая мантру.
Вот так то, а у кого есть передача, могу заслать текст и будет вам счастье (баксы). =d

----------


## PampKin Head

Делаешь подношение мандалы (4 бума).
Далее по буму на каждый слог мантры Дзамбалы.
---

от такой *бизнес-процесс*!

C одной стороны, логично...

Как полагаете, сработает?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Делаешь подношение мандалы (4 бума).
> Далее по буму на каждый слог мантры Дзамбалы.
> ---
> от такой *бизнес-процесс*!
> C одной стороны, логично...
> Как полагаете, сработает?


А зачем тогда ваще что либо... от такого количества подношений мандалы можно сразу стать просветлённым, а там уже бабки вроде бы и не к чему.  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

Мне просто интересен подход:

- практика Йидама (макс - для Пробуждения, мин - для голосу);
- с должной мотивацией сострадания накопить заслуги (подношение Мандалы);
- и тут же "обналичить" (практика Дзамбалы)...

Ведь Дхарма благостна и в начале + должна работать даже для мотиваций низшей личности. )

----------


## Legba

> Кстати, в его практиках не надо поливать статуэтку (упс, статуэтки Дзамбхалы исчезли из продажи).


О как... А я у Ламы Еше читал, что поливать нужно, только не макушку, а живот  :Smilie:  Тем не менее, статуэток Черного Дзамбалы не видел даже на картинках, не то, что в жизни.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> О как... А я у Ламы Еше читал, что поливать нужно, только не макушку, а живот  Тем не менее, статуэток Черного Дзамбалы не видел даже на картинках, не то, что в жизни.


Это каким снайпером то надо быть... что быв живот то попадать  :Confused:  

А я и говорю, что в практике Дзамбхалы Нагпо ни какой статуэтки и не надо (потому то их и нет)... из продажи исчезли Золотые Дзамбхалы (я это имел в виду).

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Мне просто интересен подход:
> 
> - практика Йидама (макс - для Пробуждения, мин - для голосу);
> - с должной мотивацией сострадания накопить заслуги (подношение Мандалы);
> - и тут же "обналичить" (практика Дзамбалы)...
> 
> Ведь Дхарма благостна и в начале + должна работать даже для мотиваций низшей личности. )


С таким подходом (мотивация "обналичивания") можно и до индуизма докатиться

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Предлагаю такую супер акцию, собраться всем вместе, сорудить огромную статую Дзамбхалы и поливать её из брандсбойта всем форумом и при этом напевать мантру... и будет нам счастье

----------


## Таши

Уффс))))))))))))))))__________Дорже Дугаров)))
чуть не умерла со смеха) а то было бы на вашей совести косвенное убийство живого существа)

----------


## Konchog Sherab

А без поливания статуй никак?
Думаю, это все-таки практика на йидама

----------


## Таши

всё-таки у буддистов потрясающее чувство юмора)))))))))))))))))))))))))_____________________ohhh, Dorje Dugarov)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Dub

http://www.freewebs.com/dzambhala/

----------


## Asanga

> Бодхичитта по этим авторам является *именно* уделом высшей личности. Уделом остальных является отречение и актуальная способность помочь хотя бы себе с помощью Дхармы Будд. Ведь она благостна в начале, середине и конце Пути. 
> Кто-то вокруг претендует на бытие Арья-Бодхисаттвой? Люди помогают другим. И это хорошо. Но другим помогают и не буддисты тоже. Вопрос *мотиваций*, Праджни и чистоты видения.


Вот именно что мотивация у низшей личности прямо противоположна мотивации Высшей личности. О каком основании вы говорите?
Не даром Чже Цонкапа говорил, что даже если существо и не обладает другими способностями кроме Бодхичитты (что едва ли встречалось когда-нибудь), даже если и так, лишь благодаря этому он уже Бодхисаттва.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А без поливания статуй никак?
> Думаю, это все-таки практика на йидама


Мне встречалсь только как на Дхармапалу, а что бы как на идама... такого я пока не видел, интересно было бы взглянуть.

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.03.2010)

----------


## Amrita

Ребята, вы супер!)))
Только буддисты могут так дружно либо "рвать глотки" друг-другу, либо шутить как в данном примере.
На 100% согласна с цитатой :
И обычные, мирские достижения тоже проистекают от накопления заслуг. Если ты не накопил заслуг, все твои старания не принесут никакой пользы. 
В полной ее версии.
Но тем не менее стремиться надо к жизни, а не к ее существованию.
Каковы бы ни были заслуги в прошлой жизни, но сегодня мы живем для будущей, но отрабатывая прошлое. Я уверена, что об этом знают многие,но когда мы переходим с белой полосы на черную, вот тогда то про это и забываем.
Накопление заслуг,это важно, но мотивация должна быть не в этом.
Зацикливться на этой мотивации не надо.
И подношение мандалы очень хорошая практика. Поднося божествам мы подносим одновременно всем живым существам.... 
Я полагаю, что когда начитываеш мантру Ваджрасатвы, то  отсутствие заслуг
смягчается за счет искреннего раскаяния, негативная карма рассеивается как туман и начинает проявляться то что было накоплено позитивно, но не проявляло себя из-за слабой мотивации оного и присутствия данного "негативного тумана". ТОлько не надо ждать когда это произойдет.
И все же НАДО ЖИТЬ, А НЕ СУЩЕСТВОВАТЬ.А уж каким способом, вам и выбирать самостоятельно.
Во навояла!)))

----------


## Konchog Sherab

> Мне встречалсь только как на Дхармапалу, а что бы как на идама... такого я пока не видел, интересно было бы взглянуть.


Вот, нашел: http://www.warren-wilson.edu/~hlye/DKRWDzam.htm

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

По-тибетски его зовут На Манг Тё Сэ. В индуизме он известен, как Кубера. В его левой руке - драгоценный мангуст. Если Вы рассмотрите Древо Прибежища Карма Кагью его можно увидеть среди защитников (самый крайний слева).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот именно что мотивация у низшей личности прямо противоположна мотивации Высшей личности. О каком основании вы говорите?
> Не даром Чже Цонкапа говорил, что даже если существо и не обладает другими способностями кроме Бодхичитты (что едва ли встречалось когда-нибудь), даже если и так, лишь благодаря этому он уже Бодхисаттва.


Я не считаю, что мотивация низшей личности противоположна Бодхичитте. Бодхичитта - это пробужденный ум. Относительная Бодхичитта - это относительный ум, который близок к абсолютному.

Скорее всего три мотивации напоминают пирамиду. Основание - мотивания низшей личности. Середина - отречение от Сансары (покоящаяся на мотивации низшей личности). Маковка - *относительная Бодхичитта*. И без фундамента никак!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Интересно другое: например, никогда не встречал, чтобы обсуждали разницу в характере мотиваций бодхисаттв. Имею в виду мысль царя, лодочника и пастуха. Там тоже присутствует последовательное развитие с опорой на предыдущий мотив.

----------


## Konchog Sherab

> Интересно другое: например, никогда не встречал, чтобы обсуждали разницу в характере мотиваций бодхисаттв. Имею в виду мысль царя, лодочника и пастуха. Там тоже присутствует последовательное развитие с опорой на предыдущий мотив.


А мне вообще странно все это читать...Я задал вполне отределенный вопрос о Практике - КАК?
В ответ - куча словоблудия за редким исключением...Ну, вобщем, сам нашел все, что надо :Smilie:

----------


## Нока

Кстати, о статуэтках Дзамбалы. Продаются в магазине "Маратика", очень дешево. Много видов благовоний. Правда в магазине сказали, что он работает как оптовый, но все равно продали, что мы набрали. http://www.maratika.ru/

----------


## Asanga

> Я не считаю, что мотивация низшей личности противоположна Бодхичитте


Конечно если мы понимаем развитие , как учебу в школе. Когда 1-й класс предшествует 2-му и так далее. Но ведь после 10-го мы все идем по разным путям. Кто-то становится гуманитарием, кто-то естественником, кто-то ни тем ни другим :-).
Разве здесь не накатывает аналогия, что нельзя заботясь о самом себе породить "ум стремящийся сделаться шире и глаз устремлящийся дальше".

А с другой стороны, каждый ощущает по-своему. Вопрос чем вдохновляться и какие последствия такие вдохновления будут иметь, для тебя конкретно.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А с другой стороны, каждый ощущает по-своему. Вопрос чем вдохновляться и какие последствия такие вдохновления будут иметь, для тебя конкретно.


А ещё в том ЧТО ты считаешь безусловной, не требующей оспаривания истиной, не зависящей от личного ощущения и мнения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Asanga

> А ещё в том ЧТО ты считаешь безусловной, не требующей оспаривания истиной, не зависящей от личного ощущения и мнения.


Я правильно понял что вы находите эти вещи различными?

----------


## Ниэллон

На прошлой неделе Лама Пема Рандрол (Линии Нингма) давал в Кунпэнлинге Посвящение на практику аж всех Пяти Дзамбал. Было забавно =) Кому интересно (Или у кого есть лунг хотя бы на краткую мантру Жёлтого Дзамбалы), могу выложить полную ключевую мантру для всех пяти и визуализацию.

----------


## Вангдраг

Мне интересно.(Получал ванг жел.Дзамбала)

----------


## ОльгаА

> На прошлой неделе Лама Пема Рандрол (Линии Нингма) давал в Кунпэнлинге Посвящение на практику аж всех Пяти Дзамбал. Было забавно =) Кому интересно (Или у кого есть лунг хотя бы на краткую мантру Жёлтого Дзамбалы), могу выложить полную ключевую мантру для всех пяти и визуализацию.


Уважаемый Ниэллон, прошу Вас выслать мне на почту jakovleva_olga@mail.ru ключевую мантру для всех пяти Дзамбал и визуализацию.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

И я получал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

у Ниэллона выложен на сайте не перевод тибетского текста, а пересказ садханы, кою отчасти перевела переводчик Пэма Рандола Надя. Это китч в буддизме. Интересно а кто будет отвечать за ошибки при созерцании? Надя? Ее подружка Света-артдиректор из маг  "Белые облака" в Москве, которая обещала всем тибетский текст а потом зажала. Деньги в Кумпэнлинге были уплачены а отдача была частичной. Это пример как не надо делать когда драхмы идут впереди дхармы. Это не первый случай когда даются ванги, а  тексты зажимаются. Подрывается доверие не только к Кумпенлингу но и к учителям.

Могу привести например, один из ляпов. При чтении ритуальных текстов обычно есть некоторый уровень силы приобретаемой в результате созерцания (например начитывания определенного количества мантр с созерцанием) после которого можно использовать накопленную силу для совершения того или иного ритуального действия, например отбрасывания в наиболее известных догбах, догжурах и т. д. Ситатары=Дуггармы=Шухурто или Сэндэмы=Симхамукхи и др.  Этого в отношении Дзамбхалы ничего не было сказано и только после настойчивого (мягко говоря) вопроса был дан дан ответ, что надо предварительно начитать 100 000 раз(кстаи, непонятно это минимум или максимум?) прежде чем просить желаемое.  Но ведь масса деталей осталась за бортом. Например, если читать себе, то надо ли вставлять свое имя или хотя бы слова "мама(скт.)=Я(русск), маме(скт)=мне(русск)", как идет в некоторых мантрах,  напр., Ваджрасаттвы, Белой Дары и пр. А если идет речь о другом человеке, то надо ли вставлять его имя и кстати, какое?, если например у него как практикующего много имен и в том числе и светское? И в каком случае читающий имеет право читать для другого человека, чтобы не была профанацией эта читка=начитка.

Это так сказать мелкие детали а есть еще масса других тонкостей без коего не будет зажигания как без свечи в двигателе.

В интернете уже не редкость встретить курс ускоренного Ямандаги с посвящением и полным избавлением от всего на свете (см. курс Щербакова) или того же Дзамбхалы или Амитаюса. Можно позабавляться, конечно и бабки срубить, но придут как-нибудь братки к этому буддисту и скажут: "Забираем тебя, будешь нам бабло наваривать, а не наваришь тебя сварим в твоей габале. Гыгыгы" И скорее таки и сварят.

Между прочим, к слову, когда расстрелял один русский парень пару лам (третий увернулся и пуля попала в танку идама) в Иволгинском дацане в году 79-80, то основанием ненависти было то, что тибетские лекарства не помогли и пациент умер. 

А если после очищения жилища сосед сверху зальет квартиру после евроремонта, то попробуй московскому нуворишу объясняй, что дескать карма у вас такая и дескать это даже хорошо, дескать водичка это святая очистительная вода благословления от всех будд и тем самым вы избежали многого другого, типа взрыва в автомобиле всей вашей семьи и т.д. Не поймут эту лапшу нувориши и прихлопнут всю лавочку.

И опять же кстати и к слову, аналогичный случай был как-то, когда после интенсивного начитывания для очищения жилища в квартире засорился унитаз и хозяйка сутки вытаскивала ведрами канализац сливы, кои перли из ее унитаза. Впрочем, остальные радости от этого ламы позволили воспринимать дерьмо как маленькую неприятность и кармическую неизбежность. Но не все хозяева буддисты и будут воспринимать дерьмо в унитазе как пять элементов в габале, даже если и лама приятный во всех отношениях.

----------


## ОльгаА

Уважаемый Jambal Dorje, а Вы можете выложить текст полной садханы для Дзалбалы, посвящение на которого довал Лама Пема Рэндрол?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Уважаемый Jambal Dorje, а Вы можете выложить текст полной садханы для Дзалбалы, посвящение на которого довал Лама Пема Рэндрол?


тибетского текста и у меня нет, но попробую достать тот единств экземпляр кот зажали. Могу выслать индивидуально большой вариант желт. Джамбхалы Дрикунг Кагью в сканированном варианте

----------


## Ниэллон

> Могу выслать индивидуально большой вариант желт. Джамбхалы Дрикунг Кагью в сканированном варианте.


Будьте любезны, вышлите мне на e-mail (Philforfriends@mail.ru) этот текст, а так же всё, что Вас удастся достать по этой теме.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

И мне! И мне!  :Smilie:  (mineralterapгафmail.ru)

----------


## Ниэллон

В общем, всё, что удалось собрать по визиту Пема Рандрола, я собрал и выложил вот вот здесь. Фотографии, отчёты, видео... Если у кого-то что-то будет сверх того, пишите-присылайте добавлю.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А к теме-то оно как относится? Чод, мудры - это все понятно. Дзамбала-то в каком месте?

Ну и насчет вылкадывания таких вещей вконтакте... Ну дело Ваше.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Однажды У ННР на ретрите попросили лунг на мантру Дзамбалы.
> Ответ был следующий примерно: " Нет, не дам , а то у вас появиться слишком много денег, и это станет серьёзным препятствием к практике.


верно

----------


## Андрей Панфилов

> В общем, всё, что удалось собрать по визиту Пема Рандрола, я собрал и выложил вот вот здесь. Фотографии, отчёты, видео... Если у кого-то что-то будет сверх того, пишите-присылайте добавлю.


Большое спасибо за материалы!
Нашёл на вашей страничке упоминание о лунгах на мантры Ваджрапани, Зелёной Тары и прочих.
Расскажите подробнее об этом, пожалуйста!

----------


## Святослав

Я вообще до сих пор пребываю в некотором от шоке от организации ванга 5 дзамбал Пемы Рандрола Ринпоче. Я полагал, что подношения в размере 1500 руб. с человека будет достаточно для того, что-бы оплатить услуги переводчика (в том числе). Оказывается, это не так, и мне предлагают заплатить ещё 650 руб. за перевод садханы (которая, как сказала Елена, ещё и с ошибками в переводе). Разве так можно? У меня нет слов.

Уважаемые Jambal Dorje и Ниэллон - если у Вас есть какие-либо садханы по практики Дзамбалы, очень прошу скинуть мне на Dunaev1455515@mail.ru 
Да, и ещё вопрос, а если это будет текст традиции Дрикуг Кагъю - то по нему можно практиковать, если ванг получал у Пема Рандрола Ринпоче?

С уважением.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я вообще до сих пор пребываю в некотором от шоке от организации ванга 5 дзамбал Пемы Рандрола Ринпоче. Я полагал, что подношения в размере 1500 руб. с человека будет достаточно для того, что-бы оплатить услуги переводчика (в том числе).


Добрый день, Святослав. На самом деле услуги переводчика практически полностью оплатило несколько человек (сейчас общую сумму не припомню, но не такая была большая). Так как общая сумма за переводы текстов была не такая высокая. Хотя кто-то осмелился выразиться, что я граблю Ринпоче и не даю ему построить храм.




> Оказывается, это не так, и мне предлагают заплатить ещё 650 руб. за перевод садханы (которая, как сказала Елена, ещё и с ошибками в переводе).


Практически все садханы, которые сейчас издаются, содержат ошибки в переводах. Что-же касается собственно практики Дзамбхал, то тут скорее было разночтение в отношении мантр (то есть я их записывал как они произносятся на санскрите, а Ринпоче требовал как он сам умеет читать). Вдобавок времени на обработку текстов было не так много. Всё делалось в режиме пожарной тревоги. В этом случае ошибок избежать физически невозможно.




> Разве так можно? У меня нет слов.


Обычная ситуация. В дальнейшем будет отработана другая схема получения текстов садхан. В силу достигнутых договоренностей тексты садхан будут выкладываться у меня на сайте, в соответствующем разделе магазина. И можно будет как скачать тексты (оплатив, но не такие высокие цену как вам сказали), так и получить небольшую консультацию по практике.

----------


## Кунсанг

Йонтен Гьяцо лама. 

Если мы будем очень внимательны, мы сможем совершенствовать и трансформировать себя в бесконечном времени через практику. Белый Замбала – Авалокитешвара. Желтый Замбала – воплощение Ратнасамбхавы, красный Замбала – Амитабха, Черный и зеленый Замбала – Акшобхья. 

Умиротворяющий способ – начитывать мантры держа четки на уровне груди, активность умиротворения. Из нас излучаются лучи белого цвета, достигают живых существ и умиротворяют их клеши и страдания. Четки на уровне диафрагмы - из нас излучаются лучи желтого цвета, увеличивают жизнь и все благие достоинства. Активность власти – четки на уровне тайного места, из нас излучаются лучи красного цвета, берут под свою власть все лучшее во вселенной и притягивают. Активность подавления – четки на уровне колен.  Из  нас излучаются лучи темно синего, черного цвета, подавляют все неблагие условия, все препятствия. 
Хрустальные четки – активность умиротворения
Активность увеличения – четки из сандала. Сандал для активности привлечения. 
Из костей для подавления. Четки не следует оставлять в грязных местах. 

Подношения. Меток – цветок. Визуализируете подношение гирлянд цветов на шею божества. Ганде – благоуханная вода сердцу Пробужденных. Форма, звуки, благовония, еда пяти органам чувств Замбалы. Замбала устраняет страдания связанные с бедностью живых существ. 

По древней традиции перед тем как зайти в храм омывают рот, снимают обувь, после этого совершали подношения цветов и далее. 

Синий Хум в пространстве перед нами в окружении колеса. Хум трансформируется в защитный круг. Внутри из белого Пам – появляется цветок лотоса. На цветке появляется слог А, трансформируется в лунный диск. На нем появляется золотой слог Дза. Из слога Дза излучаются золотые радужные лучи, совершают подношения буддам. С пространства начинает идти дождь цветов, лучи возвращаются и Дза принимает форму Дзамбалы.

Ом Дзамбала Дзалендрае соха.

При чтении мантры визуализируйте, что Дзамбала проливает дождь драгоценностей на всю местность. Живые существа освобождаются от страданий и получают всевозможные вещи, которые они желают. Дзамбала дарует все богатства в виде драгоценностей и других символов. Чем больше мы читаем мантру, тем сильнее она становится, поскольку мы обретаем прочную связь.

----------

Sucheeinennick (01.08.2012)

----------

